# A Cop's Guide to Everything about Alcohol Regulation



## Michael Powers (Jun 10, 2012)

Attourney John Sheft from Law Enforcement Dimensions and Jim Stapleton former Alcohol Beverage Control Commission are teaching a class at the Brockton Police Station on June 28th &29th. The training will involve everything about alcohol; bars, liquor stores, house parties, etc. Click the link for details & to sign up.


----------

